# Hollow Form Turning - A Trifern Class



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

*Sign Up*

Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.

Over the next several weeks I will be showing a step by step process for creating a hollow form vessel on the lathe. You should have some basic wood turning skills and some basic tools before attempting this project. When in doubt, error on the side of safety.

*Suggested Tools*
1/2" or 5/8" bowl gouge with fingernail grind
1/2" or 5/8" straight hollowing tool
1/2" or 5/8" bent hollowing tool
parting tool
faceplate or chuck

I use and recommend either Trent Bosch or John Jordan gouges and hollowing tools.

*Areas we will cover:*
wood selection
grain orientation
form and shaping
hollowing
sanding
parting off
finishing

Please ask questions at any time.

Thank you,
Joe Landon


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'll have to follow along, Joe, as I have no hollowing tools. If that's okay, sign me up!


----------



## Bob_O (Jun 22, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up too!


----------



## TurnTurnTurn (Nov 20, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Count me in. Thx


----------



## dwinkel (Apr 10, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I look forward to seeing this and following along.


----------



## cranesgonewild (Jun 9, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'd like to get in on this as well.
Sign me up.
Okay, now I need some hollowing tools.


----------



## kwaller (Sep 20, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Great idea. Sign me up.

Ken


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'm in!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I will be following.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I will definitely follow this one, Joe!!

Thanks

Lew


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Count me in too Joe. It will be a pleasure to learn how you turn out such beautiful vessels.


----------



## ptweedy (Feb 9, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I wood like to participate as well. [email protected]


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Rick's in


----------



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up, and many thanks for the schooling!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Count me in Joe, I've got a lot to learn. thanks


----------



## Al_PG (Jan 29, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'm in. Thanks Joe.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


How does this work out? Are you posting a series of videos here at LJ?


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I would love to learn along with the rest. I always love your work.


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe. I sign me up as well.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Unfortutately I do not possess a lathe but will be following along to see how your lesson plan unfolds…I may find this useful next month…thanks in advance.


----------



## BSzydlo (Jan 16, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Joe, thanks for offering this course. Please sign me up,
Bill


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Joe,

I have hoped for a long time that you would give some insite, I sure can use the help!
Sign me up!!

Chuck aka The SedcoKid


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I plan to be a part of your class, Joe.
Gotta get me one of them thar hollowin' turnin' tools.
Good excuse, ya know, take a class, buy a tool!


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I gotta do this! Thanks Joe!


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'd like to participate but you've lost me at the starting gate. When you say "blah, blah, blah hollowing tool", I can sorta decipher the hooked one, but not the straight one. I'll need to get a couple of tools so more specific recommendations would be helpful. For a bent tool, I'm leaning towards a replacable carbide insert type tool. Are the replacable inserts sufficient for the straight hollowing tool too? Maybe you already had the "Tool selection" class and I missed it. Sorry for asking such mundane questions from the get-go. Oh, and count me in.

BTW: Thanks big time for offering this to the group.


----------



## branch (Oct 6, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


hi i am always willing to learn new things i am in 
looking forward to it 
branch


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I would love to be part of this.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up too. Not sure if I have all the tools and equipment to make it but I love your work and would love to learn the process (especially the finishing aspect)


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone….Rance, click on Trent Bosch and/or John Jordan above. I have linked it to their tool page. Many people like the carbide cutters. I prefer the high speed steel tips and sharpen them myself. I believe Trent offers carbide cutters for his tools.


----------



## RichardH (Mar 7, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe, Love your work and would like to join the class. Have homemade versions of the tools that are fairly similar to the ones shown with small cobalt steel cutting bits inserted. Looking forward to it and thanks for hosting a class.

Cheers,
Richard


----------



## DwayneSneed (Dec 2, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I am in.


----------



## Billinmich (Mar 8, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Count me in also.I'll try and keep up


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'm in as well, thanks Joe.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


How very cool and generous of you to share your techniques! Count me in!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Count me in: I need to learn some turning tips.


----------



## N6DSW (May 25, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'm in. Thanks Joe.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Thank you Joe! This well be really something to look forward to!


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Always looking for new tips on turning so count me in too!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I am anxious to follow along and see how this works. Guess I'd better spring for that hollowing tool. Sign me up [email protected]


----------



## amateur (Feb 15, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Yes, please. Thank you for the education.


----------



## asthesawturns (Aug 23, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


This is a very generous offer Joe, a chance to watch you do your thing.
Thanks very much, and I am in.


----------



## Paramed1976 (Sep 18, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up!! I have been looking forward to it!


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Please sign me up as well.


----------



## ous (Feb 17, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I am not a wood turner but wanted to complement you on your willingness to share your knowledge. What finer tribuite can one person give another then his knowledge. You most have been a fantastic teacher.


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up.

James


----------



## dawn (Apr 11, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Lboy (Mar 24, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Count me in too!


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Have to chime along as well !!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


This is great Joe I have some turning tools so I will follow along and participate the best I can. I've always admired your turnings.This should be great.


----------



## randyo (Apr 13, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up Joe, and thanks Marty for turning me in the right direction.
Randyo


----------



## wuzfuzde (Feb 22, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


i/m in


----------



## JerryRhoads (Nov 16, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up, Joe.
I am very busy getting ready for shows, but will try to keep up.

Jerry


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up.


----------



## KKP (Aug 17, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Add me to the list. I look forward to it.

Cheers, Karl


----------



## cyclone (Jul 21, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up
Thank you


----------



## Sheldon (May 9, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up….


----------



## merlinsr2 (Nov 14, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I would like to take the class to. Thanks


----------



## rayn (Aug 3, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up


----------



## Mike67 (Apr 7, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Me too!


----------



## DoctorJ (Aug 25, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'm in as well.


----------



## MTMan2 (Jan 11, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Add me in, please.


----------



## GJP60 (Jan 12, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'd love to participate. I appreciate the pieces you post. Thanks for offering this opportunity.
Cheers,


----------



## jhawkinnc (May 13, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Count me in, too! Thanks!


----------



## Jaybird719 (Jun 25, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'm game! Sign me up.


----------



## Jaybird719 (Jun 25, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'm game… ...sign me up!


----------



## deucefour (Jun 29, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Yes, I am in and thank you for doing it for everyone. i love your work!!

Robert


----------



## NoSlivers (Dec 9, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'll be away from home for quite awhile yet, but count me in!!


----------



## peteb (Feb 22, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'm in as well. Already do a little hollowing but believe that one should attempt to continue to learn their whole life.

Pete
http://www.woodbowlsandthings.com/


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Great Idea! 
Count me in!


----------



## ToddO (Dec 7, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Please add me to the list
Thanks


----------



## mccurley (Apr 7, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'm in too.! thanks.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I don't have the tools, but I'm interested in following along. Thanks.


----------



## Joedcatman (Nov 14, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up too, I can use all the help I can get. Thanks


----------



## Cousinwill (Jun 27, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Count me in !!


----------



## JRed (Sep 25, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'd like to join. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Trillium (Jan 23, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Like some of the others, Im not sure how this works, but I have been looking at many of your posted hollowforms and am a fan of your work! I work an extreme schedule, but would love to sign up.
I have hunted for a schedule or format and havent found it yet…. help?


----------



## flintbone (Oct 4, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up. Thanks
flint


----------



## kayakguy (Dec 13, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up


----------



## esmalesk (Apr 14, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Love your work Joe. Sign me up


----------



## vicrider (Jun 19, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe,

I would like to follow this, too.

Thanks for the invite.


----------



## AngelofDeath (Dec 23, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I am in….


----------



## Mlke (Jan 24, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up!!


----------



## Hacksaw007 (Sep 1, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up please, and thanks!


----------



## AeroClassics (Mar 7, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I am ready! Sign me up please!

Doug


----------



## wheels (Jan 25, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I wold like to be in


----------



## Gregory1 (Mar 7, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I am I as well


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Yes..sign me up as well.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'm in.


----------



## LewH (Sep 12, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Joe,

Please sign me up. Safety is a concern for me, as I had a run-in with tablesaw kickback (and the saw won). Just for information, a chemistry lab student at Yale U. was just killed when her hair was pulled into a lathe.

I also signed up with a bowl turning class from Woodcraft in Downingtown PA so I could learn the safety first.

Regards,
-LewH


----------



## mwm5053 (Feb 27, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'm new to turning so I got get in on this.


----------



## 12ftguru (Aug 12, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I would love to follow along.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sigh me up Joe I can always pick up some pointers.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up! I need to get my hands on the hollowing tools, but those are on my to buy list anyway…


----------



## woodminsiter (Aug 3, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


i am in


----------



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Don't have a lathe but I will follow along…Drill press lathe count?


----------



## konaman (Jun 16, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'd like to learn too


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I have always loved your work.
I would love to know how it is done.

Steve


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'm in if I could get a hollowing tool or two in time.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Me too. I'm in.


----------



## papasteve (Jan 15, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Add me to the list.


----------



## Hoakie (May 8, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'd like to try, don't have hollowing tools but will follow the best I can


----------



## TDLewis (Mar 9, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


If it's not too late, I'd like to follow along. I don't have a lathe yet, but I'm sure Craigslist will provide in the next 10 days…


----------



## 53rdcard (Jul 21, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


looks interesting im in


----------



## Passion4Wood (Jul 10, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Fantastic. I'm in.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


sign me up too.


----------



## MattV (Jan 19, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


sign me up as well. And in advance, thank you for sharing your craft!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I thought I had already signed up but just in case you can count me in again. Thanks Joe.


----------



## ArtistryinWood (Apr 21, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up.

Andrew


----------



## dale26 (Jan 17, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Please sign me up…...Thanks


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


We will be starting class soon. I want to give those who do not have hollowing tools a chance to get some.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## puzzled (Jan 7, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up!!


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Im in.


----------



## cedarcanoeman (Dec 5, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Always wanting to learn something new I'm there.


----------



## BurningLizard (Jan 12, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


sign me up


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I have always admired your work. I would love to watch how you create these. I will be following along as I do not have or do turnings at this time. However learning is always fun for when I do decide to take the plunge. I'm really excited to see the finishing as well.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'm in, also.
Ira


----------



## NightOwl (Feb 11, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I would love to attend your class as well!


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Please sign me up.

Thanks in advance,
Grant


----------



## jeanlowry (Nov 25, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Please sign me up for this class. Thank You.


----------



## paplou (Mar 30, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I am a wanabe turner. just got my first chuck today, a PSI 2000. Lost first bowl because it was green and did not have the recess deep enough. Glad to see someone out there will share their years of experince. looking forward to you class. Thank You.


----------



## Crushgroovin (May 24, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I am very interested!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PGreene (Jan 3, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up as well!


----------



## Scroller (Jun 14, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Joe add my name to the list. I would like to follow along.


----------



## hnajjar (Dec 5, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'm in!


----------



## Longbike42 (Apr 24, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe for offering this course. Please sign me up


----------



## DrB (May 19, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I need to learn this, count me in.


----------



## vcooney (Jan 4, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up also. Thanks


----------



## shredkeenan (Dec 7, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


In!


----------



## LesCasteel (Jan 9, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the effort Joe!, I'm in!, Thanks Again!


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up! Other than the hollowing tools, do we need any special chucks, etc.?


----------



## AlisonKennedy (Mar 26, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Sign me in too.


----------



## RichClark (Jan 3, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Im In…


----------



## WoodworkingGeek (Jan 11, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up also!! 
Thanks!!
WoodworkingGeek


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


And me as well!


----------



## MacRedWing70 (Mar 5, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up. Thanks.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up this will be agreat opportunity to learn how to use that Sorby hollowing chisel I bought about a year ago and have yet to use.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna try n follow along. Thnx for the info


----------



## mgb_2x (Dec 30, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Love to see how you do such fine work, thanks for sharing


----------



## knapster (Nov 19, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


late but better than never, i'm in as well! 
greets from europe,
joseph


----------



## thughes37 (Feb 11, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'm in.


----------



## rozzi (Apr 21, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Me too please


----------



## SSMDad (Apr 17, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up too please. No tools but would love to learn.


----------



## rayn (Aug 3, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up


----------



## glynn (Apr 23, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I sure am interested your work is great


----------



## groy87 (Aug 17, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


im in


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Well, if you know me at all you know that I hate the lathe. I'll be watching this lesson, so maybe you can get me to change my mind!

Don't get me wrong about the lathe. I have a lot of admiration and respect for those who create things on it.

I have been admiring *trifern*'s work ever since he joined Lumberjocks! A true master at what he does!


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Latecomer, but will be following along


----------



## SafferinOz (Jul 13, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


A newbie to wood turning, but count me In!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


There are about 150 comments in here, basically all wanting to join in. Charge us all $6.50, and you'll make $975, which is just enough to buy everything on this page


----------



## woodb1 (Apr 22, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I would like to learn to turn hollow vessels. is it too late?


----------



## shopmania (Sep 8, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'm in. Just got a lathe, and would love to learn how you do your hollow forms.


----------



## JoshJock (Aug 14, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I am in


----------



## hak (Sep 27, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Enjoying your class looking forward to the video.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Is it too late?


----------



## briandh (May 22, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Recently joined looked at your gallery great pieces just love the finishes could you include me in your workshop. What is poly finish I use mainly sanding sealer and carabu wax.


----------



## Muzzawood (May 27, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I will follow with interest…..


----------



## peteb (Feb 22, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Any idea when this will get underway?

Pete


----------



## swamps42 (May 16, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'll be following along though I don't yet have hollowing tools. I just shot my tool budget for the next couple of months by purchasing a lathe and basic set of tools.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


In


----------



## pr1v4t3Ryan (Apr 24, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sign me up! I wish to learn as much as i can about hollow turning.


----------



## egs (Mar 4, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I would like to see. Please sign me up


----------



## JAMESRUBEN (Dec 30, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I would love to be a part of this…..


----------



## Transition (Jun 9, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I'm a little late, And I have a number of projects on my "to do" list, but I would love to follow along. Mind if I jump in?


----------



## gabill (May 24, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


I am also following along. Thanks


----------



## LesCasteel (Jan 9, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Yes Sir! I'd like to be part of it too! Thanks!!


----------



## Owlcroft (Nov 16, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Rats, I will be out of state for the next couple weeks so I will be unable to participate. I will be looking for future classes. Thanks for offering it.


----------



## Marvinlsnod (Jan 16, 2013)

trifern said:


> *Sign Up*
> 
> Hello, I will be offering an online class here on Lumberjocks. Please sign up in the comments area below.
> 
> ...


Sounds great I'll be tuned in, or should I say I'll be turned in?


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

*Wood Selection*

Wood Selection

Almost every hollow form I turn is from local hardwoods and is turned green.

Why use green wood? Green wood is relatively inexpensive, easy to obtain, and easy to turn. It is nearly impossible to find, or afford, large kiln dried wood suitable for turning large pieces. Construction sites, firewood cutters, arborists, and landscape recycling centers are all excellent sources for wood. The biggest problem I have with green wood is my greed. I bring home more wood than I can use.










When harvesting fresh wood, the first step is to remove the pith. This is the very center of the log and has the most stress. I try to keep the wood in as large of pieces that I can manage and store. The larger pieces allow more flexibility in how the wood can be used in the future. I will coat all the end grain with Anchorseal.

The greatest advantage of harvesting my own wood is I am in control. I can orient the piece based on grain, color, and defects by cutting away the unwanted areas. Since this is inexpensive, I don't feel guilty about wasting wood. I'll waste as much wood as necessary to get the desired blank. Do not look at a log and try to figure how many pieces you can get out of it in order to maximize. Look at the log and discover the one or two prime blanks.










One of the biggest traps in wood turning is using expensive and exotic woods. Most of the pieces all look eerily similar to the original block of wood when finished. We become shy when cutting expensive wood, are fearful we will ruin the piece, and don't want to cut away all the beautiful grain.

The most important aspect of any vessel is its form. The form is the skeletal backbone of all other aspects; grain, color, finish, texture, size, and so on. A piece with perfect form painted black looks better than a piece with killer grain that has poor form. Therefore practice your form on inexpensive, disposable wood until you can cut the perfect form - then apply these skills to the perfect wood with killer grain.

"Green wood always cracks and distorts…"

Uneven moisture loss in wood will cause it to crack and check. Turning hollow form vessels relatively thin and relatively even wall thickness will allow it to dry at an even rate. The piece also needs to be turned from start to finish in a couple of hours or less.

Most woods will dry just fine with even wall thickness somewhere between 3/16" to 5/16". Vessels with wall thickness between 3/8" to ½" should be placed in a paper bag for a few days to slow the drying process.

As wood dries it will shrink and move. The amount of shrinkage depends on the orientation of the grain. Wood shrinks along the length of the grain approximately 0%, radial to the log shrinks about 4%, and along the growth rings about 8%. This knowledge helps predict how a piece will distort as it dries. David Ellsworth is a master getting great, predictable movement in his pieces. Most of my vessels are turned from end grain. This grain orientation has the least amount of distortion. I do not mind some distortion in my finished pieces. I believe it adds to the organic look and feel.



















The next class we will mount some wood on the lathe and begin the shaping.


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Wood Selection*
> 
> Wood Selection
> 
> ...


Do you ever turn a hollow form from dried wood if you have it available?

Time to fire up the chainsaw and get ready.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Wood Selection*
> 
> Wood Selection
> 
> ...


Very good! Thanks!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

trifern said:


> *Wood Selection*
> 
> Wood Selection
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Wood Selection*
> 
> Wood Selection
> 
> ...


Marty, I will occasionally turn a bowl from dry wood. I rarely, if ever, turn a hollow form from dried wood.


----------



## RichardH (Mar 7, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Wood Selection*
> 
> Wood Selection
> 
> ...


Hi Joe,
I may be skipping ahead, but I'm curious if you finish the piece, apply dye, varnish, etc. while it is still green or if you do that some time after everything has dried?

Thanks, Richard


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Wood Selection*
> 
> Wood Selection
> 
> ...


Joe, great class start. I see now why you turn end grain pieces….and thats a good rule of thumb on the drying thicknesses. Do you use a moisture meter at all? I've heard both good and bad about using them to determine the right amount of moisture for turning?

I've had some green pieces dry faster then I can turn them sometimes and end up dry turning…It makes a lot more dust and is harder on the tools (heat and friction). The only benefit is that you can turn to final form and finish the piece without too much distortion.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

trifern said:


> *Wood Selection*
> 
> Wood Selection
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe, you're a good teacher.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Wood Selection*
> 
> Wood Selection
> 
> ...


Well done Joe. Looking forward to your next session.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Wood Selection*
> 
> Wood Selection
> 
> ...


I've got a fresh limb from a downed tree a few weeks ago. It's about 8-10" diameter. 
Would this be big enough to us after I cut the pith out of it?


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Wood Selection*
> 
> Wood Selection
> 
> ...


Thanks Joe, I am looking forward to the remainder of the series!


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Wood Selection*
> 
> Wood Selection
> 
> ...


Great! Keep'em commin'


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Wood Selection*
> 
> Wood Selection
> 
> ...


Very interesting post, great info thx.


----------



## Transition (Jun 9, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Wood Selection*
> 
> Wood Selection
> 
> ...


I like your philosophy as much as your work. I have made a commitment to use only reclaimed, primarily local wood. Expense is always a consideration, but more that that, I have not really seen any exotic wood that is more beautiful than what I have found locally. And one of my goals is to reintroduce people to the beauty that they largely ignore every day.


----------



## RolloMartins (Jan 15, 2012)

trifern said:


> *Wood Selection*
> 
> Wood Selection
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking some of the mystery out of this for me.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

*Class Update*

Hello everyone! Sorry for the tardiness from your instructor. Life has been busy lately. I have a special treat in store for this class. I have contracted with a professional video photographer to shoot and record the hollowing process. We have scheduled the shoot for early next week. I will then post the video after some editing. I promise, it will be worth the wait!


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Class Update*
> 
> Hello everyone! Sorry for the tardiness from your instructor. Life has been busy lately. I have a special treat in store for this class. I have contracted with a professional video photographer to shoot and record the hollowing process. We have scheduled the shoot for early next week. I will then post the video after some editing. I promise, it will be worth the wait!


Thanks for the update..I was wondering. Looking forward to the video.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Class Update*
> 
> Hello everyone! Sorry for the tardiness from your instructor. Life has been busy lately. I have a special treat in store for this class. I have contracted with a professional video photographer to shoot and record the hollowing process. We have scheduled the shoot for early next week. I will then post the video after some editing. I promise, it will be worth the wait!


looking forward to viewing


----------



## Al_PG (Jan 29, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Class Update*
> 
> Hello everyone! Sorry for the tardiness from your instructor. Life has been busy lately. I have a special treat in store for this class. I have contracted with a professional video photographer to shoot and record the hollowing process. We have scheduled the shoot for early next week. I will then post the video after some editing. I promise, it will be worth the wait!


Thanks Joe, the time your spending doing the blog is much appreciated.


----------



## Bob_O (Jun 22, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Class Update*
> 
> Hello everyone! Sorry for the tardiness from your instructor. Life has been busy lately. I have a special treat in store for this class. I have contracted with a professional video photographer to shoot and record the hollowing process. We have scheduled the shoot for early next week. I will then post the video after some editing. I promise, it will be worth the wait!


Thank you!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

trifern said:


> *Class Update*
> 
> Hello everyone! Sorry for the tardiness from your instructor. Life has been busy lately. I have a special treat in store for this class. I have contracted with a professional video photographer to shoot and record the hollowing process. We have scheduled the shoot for early next week. I will then post the video after some editing. I promise, it will be worth the wait!


Thanks old friend, I look forward to learning your secrets with great anticipation. GB mike


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

trifern said:


> *Class Update*
> 
> Hello everyone! Sorry for the tardiness from your instructor. Life has been busy lately. I have a special treat in store for this class. I have contracted with a professional video photographer to shoot and record the hollowing process. We have scheduled the shoot for early next week. I will then post the video after some editing. I promise, it will be worth the wait!


Good news Joe


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Class Update*
> 
> Hello everyone! Sorry for the tardiness from your instructor. Life has been busy lately. I have a special treat in store for this class. I have contracted with a professional video photographer to shoot and record the hollowing process. We have scheduled the shoot for early next week. I will then post the video after some editing. I promise, it will be worth the wait!


Thanks for letting us know, I am looking forward to learning your techniques!


----------



## JoshJock (Aug 14, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Class Update*
> 
> Hello everyone! Sorry for the tardiness from your instructor. Life has been busy lately. I have a special treat in store for this class. I have contracted with a professional video photographer to shoot and record the hollowing process. We have scheduled the shoot for early next week. I will then post the video after some editing. I promise, it will be worth the wait!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Longbike42 (Apr 24, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Class Update*
> 
> Hello everyone! Sorry for the tardiness from your instructor. Life has been busy lately. I have a special treat in store for this class. I have contracted with a professional video photographer to shoot and record the hollowing process. We have scheduled the shoot for early next week. I will then post the video after some editing. I promise, it will be worth the wait!


Thanks for the update. Are you going to the AAW Symposium ?


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Class Update*
> 
> Hello everyone! Sorry for the tardiness from your instructor. Life has been busy lately. I have a special treat in store for this class. I have contracted with a professional video photographer to shoot and record the hollowing process. We have scheduled the shoot for early next week. I will then post the video after some editing. I promise, it will be worth the wait!


Yes, I will be in St. Paul at the AAW symposium.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 28, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Class Update*
> 
> Hello everyone! Sorry for the tardiness from your instructor. Life has been busy lately. I have a special treat in store for this class. I have contracted with a professional video photographer to shoot and record the hollowing process. We have scheduled the shoot for early next week. I will then post the video after some editing. I promise, it will be worth the wait!


Looking forward to it. It's worth the wait for what I'm sure will be a quality, informative video. Thanks for taking the time to do it.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

trifern said:


> *Class Update*
> 
> Hello everyone! Sorry for the tardiness from your instructor. Life has been busy lately. I have a special treat in store for this class. I have contracted with a professional video photographer to shoot and record the hollowing process. We have scheduled the shoot for early next week. I will then post the video after some editing. I promise, it will be worth the wait!


Look fwd to it, and thx! Should be very fun to learn this from one of the Masters!


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

trifern said:


> *Class Update*
> 
> Hello everyone! Sorry for the tardiness from your instructor. Life has been busy lately. I have a special treat in store for this class. I have contracted with a professional video photographer to shoot and record the hollowing process. We have scheduled the shoot for early next week. I will then post the video after some editing. I promise, it will be worth the wait!


I am also looking forward to seeing your video. I will be in St.Paul for my first symposium we should get together and have a cup of coffee and talk turning.


----------



## woodworkerscott (Sep 12, 2010)

trifern said:


> *Class Update*
> 
> Hello everyone! Sorry for the tardiness from your instructor. Life has been busy lately. I have a special treat in store for this class. I have contracted with a professional video photographer to shoot and record the hollowing process. We have scheduled the shoot for early next week. I will then post the video after some editing. I promise, it will be worth the wait!


Sign me up! Looking forward to it.


----------



## swamps42 (May 16, 2011)

trifern said:


> *Class Update*
> 
> Hello everyone! Sorry for the tardiness from your instructor. Life has been busy lately. I have a special treat in store for this class. I have contracted with a professional video photographer to shoot and record the hollowing process. We have scheduled the shoot for early next week. I will then post the video after some editing. I promise, it will be worth the wait!


Wonderful! I can't wait.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

*How-to video*

Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:

Trifern Hollow Form


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


I've watched a few minutes of it … looking great!


----------



## Loucarb (Dec 19, 2008)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


Joe awesome video. What diameter log do you start with? Most of the logs I get are that big, after I cut out the pith I don't get that big a piece. Anyway great stuff. Thanks for sharing.

Lou


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


Excellent stuff Joe. I wondered where you had been & now I know. Thanks for showing your skills & methods. There are a few things there I can pick up on.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


Just finished the video. Both the content and production were fantastic. Looking forward to the dye video.
Thank you
Scott


----------



## Al_PG (Jan 29, 2009)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


Great job on the video. Thanks for taking the time to make it and post it.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


Great video. Thanks!


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


Joe, what do you mean by "hero cuts"?
Good quality video, worth the wait.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


Thank you so much Joe! You make it look so easy!!

Your video is SUPER! I know from experience how difficult it is to produce something like this.

Lew


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


amazing! WOW! so very awesome.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


Thanks everyone. Marty, a hero cut is the "perfect" cut from start to finish the entire length of the cut. The cut that when someone sees you do it says, "you are my Hero."


----------



## MShort (Jan 15, 2009)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


Excellent video Joe !!! You did and awesome job of talking the instruction with the doing of the project. One of the best instructionals that I have seen on the net. Thank you.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


that is just awesome Trifern!! I have only turned on the lathe several times with my neighbor's old lathe and old dull tools!! Looks like a much better time with those sharp tools!! thanks for showing this - the video was great!

(hope I'm not overstepping my bounds here…..) but here is the video if people dont want to follow the link….


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


That was a great video. You make it look very easy. I would love to try that some day.


----------



## mwm5053 (Feb 27, 2010)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


Very cool. Look forward to the next one.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


Great job Joe. Thanks for sharing your secrets. You are one of my favorite "Hero Cutters!" I never know how my turning is going to turn out. I just make a form that is pleasing to my eye. Maybe that's why I've never reached your level of talent.


----------



## RZH (Nov 20, 2009)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


"You are my Hero!" 
Thanks for taking the time and effort to share your talents.


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


Thank you for putting this good quality video together - very instructive. Who makes your bowl gouge? I did not hear the name correctly.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


Thanks again for all the kind remarks.

The bowl gouge is manufactured by Glaser Hitec. They make some of the best tools available.


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


One word reflects my impression - great! 
Finely crafted and elegant product!


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


Great Video Joe.
Would like to see a better look at hollowing tools…... and maybe a bit of a discription of them….. 
Looking forward to the finishing.


----------



## awsimons (Apr 26, 2009)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


I can't seem to find the Select Tools website. Hah!

Wonderful video!
Alan


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


Thanks for all the feedback and views.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (May 28, 2010)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


That video was great! Very educational and well done! Looking forward to the next blog. Thanks for taking the time to help us out.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


I'm a little late here, but nice job on the video. Thanks again for sharing your techniques.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

trifern said:


> *How-to video*
> 
> Here is the how-to video on hollow form turning:
> 
> Trifern Hollow Form


Joe, that was an excellent video. Thank you for having it professionally shot. I also liked all your little pointers of how and why along the way. Looking forward to the next installment!


----------

